# need ideas on auto trans problems in central NC (RTP)



## katesmini (Jul 2, 2017)

My 17-year-old daughter is heartbroken because her 08 Cooper S with the auto transmission has started slipping and shifting roughly, potentially portending major expense and lengthy time off the road. We have it parked for now while I figure out what to do, as a multi-thousand-dollar repair is daunting right now.

I gather from many online searches that the earlier generation is most prone to transmission problems. I usually think of this as being a fluid problem such as a low level, if you're lucky. Of course, these are the BS "sealed" trans units.

I'm continuing to check the options online. If anyone has had experience with this sort of Mini issue, or if you are a Mini expert in our area (just east of Raleigh, NC), please let me know. Thanks!


----------

